# Discontinue at the end of this month (8/17).



## doton12 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello.. I've decided to discontinue driving for Uber/Lyft at the end of this month. Eventhough I get some extra pay, the risk outweigh the rewards such as insurance, low pay (especially through Uber eats), wear and tear on the car. It had its moments and decided to end it if not sooner. Good Luck with you all.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

BYE !


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

One thing I don't like about uber eat is when there are occasions that you approach to a restaurant during surge and it is closed. Uber does not compensate me for cancelling the delivery although it is the restaurant fault.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

If your pic is really you, you should be an instagram model


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> If your pic is really you, you should be an instagram model


Thanks for the compliment. I don't have such talent.


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

Welcome back.


----------

